# PCL 2K EPOXY PRIMER



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IM THINKING ON USING IT ON MY 68 IMPALA ,ANY INFO ON IT WOULD BE HELPFULL


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 20 2010, 07:25 PM~17555024
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I wish I could get this 

there is alot of people who use this in the hot rod world but it's only available in Cali to my knowledge?


it is very affordable and is damn good epoxy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I went on ebay and bought some TAMCO and that shit was 70 bucks shipped for a gallon, sprays good, and was cheaper that the jobber store. I know its not what you were talking about but just thought Id tell yah :happysad:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Love it use it on all my work. It's 60 a gallon spray on thick and sands nice.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
good stuff..!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 21 2010, 04:23 PM~17565326
> *I wish I could get this
> 
> there is alot of people who use this in the hot rod world  but it's only available in Cali    to my knowledge?
> ...


actually theres this paint store in Maywood that sells it, a gallon kit for 125  i think im going to start using this on my 48 and to finish my 68 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@May 23 2010, 06:54 PM~17580598
> *Love it use it on all my work. It's 60 a gallon spray on thick and sands nice.
> *


      WERE BRO ? YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON THE PRICE ? HOOK A FELLOW RIDER OUT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17697316
> *         WERE BRO ? YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON THE PRICE ? HOOK A FELLOW RIDER OUT
> *



I have heard it is very cheap at some store in Cali....that's what caught my attention the price...I am always looking for a good priced epoxy


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2010, 02:19 PM~17697316
> *         WERE BRO ? YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON THE PRICE ? HOOK A FELLOW RIDER OUT
> *


I get it from Stevensons paint in carson let me double check the price last time I got a gallon was 1 year ago.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 6 2010, 03:53 AM~17707392
> *I get it from Stevensons paint in carson let me double check the price last time I got a gallon was 1 year ago.
> *


Thats the one on Avalon right???


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 6 2010, 08:01 AM~17707968
> *Thats the one on Avalon right???
> *


Yes I like going there better then car aroma on Anaheim st.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Ok I called stevensons and they have it for 58.95 a gallon.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 7 2010, 10:09 PM~17718626
> *Ok I called stevensons and they have it for 58.95 a gallon.
> *




damn!!! is that with the hardner???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 7 2010, 01:09 PM~17718626
> *Ok I called stevensons and they have it for 58.95 a gallon.
> *


      THE KIT OR JUST THE 2K PRIMER ? :wow:
EDIT: by the way can i get the address or number thanks bro


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

It's the primer and hardener 1gallon I don't know what is the kit or what comes in it. The number is (310) 834-5244 call and ask for your self. Those guys are real cool guys. I have two other stores closer to my house but I rather take the drive the answer your question with honest answer.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 9 2010, 05:38 AM~17733740
> *It's the primer and hardener 1gallon I don't know what is the kit or what comes in it. The number is (310) 834-5244 call and ask for your self. Those guys are real cool guys. I have two other stores closer to my house but I rather take the drive the answer your question with honest answer.
> *




daaaaaaaaaaaamn that's cheap


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17733740
> *It's the primer and hardener 1gallon I don't know what is the kit or what comes in it. The number is (310) 834-5244 call and ask for your self. Those guys are real cool guys. I have two other stores closer to my house but I rather take the drive the answer your question with honest answer.
> *


U SHURE ITS NOT JUST PCL POLYPRIME FOR THAT PRICE??


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 9 2010, 05:51 PM~17741640
> *U SHURE ITS NOT JUST PCL POLYPRIME FOR THAT PRICE??
> *


Like I said it's the primer and hardener. the number is listed I suggest someone call and double check.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17733740
> *It's the primer and hardener 1gallon I don't know what is the kit or what comes in it. The number is (310) 834-5244 call and ask for your self. Those guys are real cool guys. I have two other stores closer to my house but I rather take the drive the answer your question with honest answer.
> *


YEAH I CALLED AND ITS THE POLYPRIMER NOT THE 2K HIGH BUILD EPOXY PRIMER  ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

i use the kustom house epoxy primer for 100 a kit


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 17 2010, 04:41 PM~17818262
> *i use the kustom house epoxy primer  for 100 a kit
> *


X2, good product at a pretty decent price!


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

So what's the diffrence with the epoxy and poly primer I guess I always used the poly 
And most shops that do custom work on top LA cars use that same brand and type. It sprays nice and smooth with a 2.2 tip and covers up to 80 grit.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 19 2010, 03:29 PM~17833968
> *So what's the diffrence with the epoxy and poly primer I guess I always used the poly
> And most shops that do custom work on top LA cars use that same brand and type. It sprays nice and smooth with a 2.2 tip and covers up to 80 grit.
> *


poly primer is like spraying body filler out of your spray gun, 
its a high build and blocks out Cherry, 
best for filling 80G sratches and filling minor inperfections


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Ok so why not just go with poly seems to be cheaper then epoxy. At 59.00 a gallon seems you are better off.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 20 2010, 12:49 AM~17836868
> *Ok so why not just go with poly seems to be cheaper then epoxy. At 59.00 a gallon seems you are better off.
> *


epoxy is the best primer you can buy PERIOD, im talking bout true epoxy, its got the best corrosion protection,so if u want to save money, use polyester primer and then seal the body with an epoxy primer, 

here's a good article, these guys make the best epoxy ive used, its only an epoxy sealer, which means its best for sealing direct metal and final sealer for paint  

http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/perfect%20paint.htm

if your ever going to take a car down to metal and let it sit like that for a while, this is the best stuff you can apply to it if your gonna let it sit for a long time, any other primer will suck up moisture


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ooops double post


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 20 2010, 01:14 AM~17836912
> *epoxy is the best primer you can buy PERIOD, im talking bout true epoxy, its got the best corrosion protection,so if u want to save money, use polyester primer and then seal the body with an epoxy primer,
> 
> here's a good article, these guys make the best epoxy ive used, its only an epoxy sealer, which means its best for sealing direct metal and final sealer for paint
> ...



so I can just use the epoxy primer on bare metal? I don't need to use etching primer?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 20 2010, 03:14 AM~17836912
> *epoxy is the best primer you can buy PERIOD, im talking bout true epoxy, its got the best corrosion protection,so if u want to save money, use polyester primer and then seal the body with an epoxy primer,
> 
> here's a good article, these guys make the best epoxy ive used, its only an epoxy sealer, which means its best for sealing direct metal and final sealer for paint
> ...


X2! i use spi epoxy all the time and its hands down best buy and best epoxy ive used, and epoxu is far superior to etch primer


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jun 20 2010, 08:15 AM~17837904
> *X2! i use spi epoxy all the time and its hands down best buy and best epoxy ive used, and epoxu is far superior to etch primer
> *


good to know thanks


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 07:06 AM~17837591
> *so I can just use the epoxy primer on bare metal?  I don't need to use etching primer?
> *


ETCHING PRIMER IS junk, DONT EVER USE THAT SHIT,


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------

